# Topics > Related topics > Application software, app, apps >  CallApp, smart mobile app, Tel Aviv, Israel

## Airicist

Website - callapp.com

youtube.com/CallAppSoftware

facebook.com/CallApp

twitter.com/GetCallApp

linkedin.com/company/callapp

instagram.com/getcallapp

CallApp on Wikipedia

Co-founder and CEO - Amit On

Co-founder - Oded Volovitz




> CallApp enhances phone calls by providing information about the person you are talking to, as well as interactive tools.

----------


## Airicist

Article "CallApp: Smart Phone AI Gives You Everything On Anyone"

by Socrates
January 31, 2013

----------


## Airicist

CallApp Tutorial 

Published on Jun 16, 2013

----------

